# Locusts not eating



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought some locusts yesterday and apart form when I took them out of the tub they've hardly eaten. 

Is this normal as I read somewhere that they eat their own body weight everyday!? I keep them on the radiator so they're at room temperature or higher with no additional light.

Thanks


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, and I've been giving them bug grub, celery and carrot...


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

reptolad said:


> Oh, and I've been giving them bug grub, celery and carrot...


Might be worth reading my thread 'acceptable losses' which is a few below this one.

Carrot isnt a good idea, since swapping to lettuce ive found i lose about 90% less locusts, and they eat more of it.


how long have you had them? You may find if you bought them in bulk bags,that they had food in with them.

Karl


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

KarlW said:


> Might be worth reading my thread 'acceptable losses' which is a few below this one.
> 
> Carrot isnt a good idea, since swapping to lettuce ive found i lose about 90% less locusts, and they eat more of it.
> 
> ...


Just a couple of days lol. There's quite a lot of them though and I don't want them dying. I'll give the lettuce a go, anything's got to be better than the standard bran stuff they put in the tubs. 

Thanks


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

They love the lettuce. Great tip :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Lettuce is pretty much just water, try greens instead.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> Lettuce is pretty much just water, try greens instead.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


spring greens are prolly the best, about 80p a lb from most places. Remember to wash them several times over though in case of pesticides.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Grass.

*Free* from the garden/hedgerow.


Perfect locust food.


----------

